# reading



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I read a lot of books. I get on runs like I have to read every book by a particular author, or subject. Sometimes I'm amazed at the subjects that I get on a run with. Like European royalty, WW1, Russian czars. There's subjects I never seemed to care for before and now I read many on the subject.

My current run started with the story of an escape of 11 men from a Japanese concentration camp in the Philipines (sp). Escape thru a jungle that was known to be impossible. Then I read about these men who's ship crashed by the Auckland Islands near the south pole. The island is a sanctuary today because it's inhabitable. The weather is intolerable. 

Now I'm on my 3rd survival book about ships getting stuck by the North Pole and having to survive on floating icebergs. One's a pretty famous book called "Endurance". The last one was about a crew headed by Greeley that their supply ships could never get thru to where they were in the arctic. The current one is about a Russian crew who after 2 years on a ship stuck in the ice, half the crew decide to leave the ship and walk to where they can be saved. I have 3 more ship/ice/survival books coming, and one jungle trip survival. All are true. I think it's interesting reading about how they survive. 

Escape from Davao
Island of the Lost: shipwrecked at the Edge of the world
Endurance: Shackleton's Incredible voyage
Abandoned: The story of Greeley Arctic Expedition 1881-1884
In the Land of White death: survival in the Siberian Arctic
Into Thin Air- (tragedy at the top of Mount Everest)

Next:
The Kingdom of Ice (USS Jeannette)
The Ice Master: the doomed 1913 voyage of the Karluk
Alone on the Ice
Skeletons on the Zahara

All are non-fiction.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I get obsessive on particular reading materials,too.Right now it's all about survival and survival situations,something I'm afraid I might need someday soon.It's all about food storage,clean drinking water,bugging in/out,and home security among other things.On the table now is how to make bombs/explosives and booby traps.This phase looks to be the most fun. Can't wait to start playing with it.If I disappear from this forum it's probably because I blew myself up or got arrested.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

CQ, you're too funny! I got on a kick like that after watching this movie with Anthony Hopkins and Alec Baldwin where they are stuck in the wilderness.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I get on runs like that, but with fiction. La.st non fiction book I read was "A walk in the woods" about hiking the Appalachian trail


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm going to read the Left Behind series again this winter.It's about the Rapture and what happens to the people left behind to fight the evil that was unleashed upon the world.They are big books but the writing is so good it's hard to put down.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

CQ , I read most of that series when they first came out.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> I'm going to read the Left Behind series again this winter.It's about the Rapture and what happens to the people left behind to fight the evil that was unleashed upon the world.They are big books but the writing is so good it's hard to put down.


I read the first book and that was it.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I am currently reading the Outlander series (again) Love the TV show and refreshing my memory of what happens next in the series. If you aren't familiar, they are epic novels with historical and fantasy elements. (WW2 nurse travels back in time 200 years in scotland) LOVE them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I get hooked on either subjects or authors. Sometimes I like the way an author writes so I keep reading what they write (non fiction as well) I've just come across an author who has more than one "stuck at the north or south pole" book, so I'll probably browse thu those.

I kept wondering why all these ships and crews in the late 1800's to early 1900's got stuck in the ice and had to survive. Well at that time there was a whole lot of popularity in reaching the north or south pole. Hundreds of crews tried. They all had to like eating seal, LOL. Some of these crews were quite ingenious.


----------

